# Raise in Cost of Tirosint



## cvaughn85 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm back with an update on my progress and a few questions/concerns.

After 7 months of being medicated with Tirosint (I first got extremely sick last December 15th) I am getting close to normal again. My last lab results on June 15th showed a TSH level of 2.95 on a dosage of 100 mcg. My doctor said it was just a matter of 'fine tuning' moving forward and raised me to 112 mcg since I was still slightly feeling bad. He said to just give it 8 weeks so I should be back to normal (hopefully) August 17th.

Anyway.

Has anyone else heard about the recent rise in the cost of Tirosint? My pharmacy notified me that the cost of the drug was increased on July 2nd.

Since the FDA has deemed it is a 'non preferred drug' my insurance company requires a $75 co pay.

What this means in practical terms is that I have gone from paying $34 a month to $60 a month for a prescription.

The pharmacist and folks at the insurance company keep suggesting the 'generic alternative' since it is preferred and would ultimately cost less but they seem to lack the understanding that generic thyroid medications lack consistency in dosage from time to time.

I really enjoy taking the Tirosint for 2 reasons. The first and most important is that it actually works for me. Secondly, I'm really attracted to the fact that it has minimal additives. Plus, after spending months extremely sick I would like to avoid the initial sickness of changing medications again at all costs.

So all of this is a real bummer for me since I am on somewhat of a fixed income. I don't know if I can justify spending that much a month on medication.

Does anyone know if anything can be done to drive down the price that I am paying at the counter?

Thanks so much in advance.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

A) Go to http://www.akrimaxpap.com/ which is the patient assistance program page for Tirosint's manufacturer to see if you qualify.

B) Google Tirosint coupons. There are several possible resources out there, including free discount medication cards. I've never had the need to use one but have read reviews that say some are legit and actually work. Before settling on any coupon or discount card, do your homework on it. Google the particular product with the word review and read what other people are saying.

C) Call the other pharmacies in town and price compare, make sure to check places like Sam's Club an Costco. Not sure about Sam's but Costco let's non members use their pharmacy. WalMart, KMart and Target are also good options. Make sure to ask if they have any available discount programs on Tirosint specifically.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cvaughn85 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm back with an update on my progress and a few questions/concerns.
> 
> ...


 Call around. We don't have insurance and I pay $57.00 for 3 months supply @ Sam's Club of 90 mg. Armour tablets. I get 300 tablets as I take 3 1/2 per day.

My husband (Nick which is a very very good name) and I are on a "very" fixed income so I sure understand. You might be better off to pay out of pocket. Believe that or not.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

See if whomever provides your rx coverage, i.e. employer,will accept a Letter of Medical Necessity that states you cannot take the generic. If they do and your PBM accepts it, it can be overridden.


----------



## cvaughn85 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you all so very much for your advice.

Cheers.

Nick


----------

